# Today 11s



## kike (Sep 10, 2011)

Hello everybody !! : No es un tema de mecanizado, si se me permite decir desde este foro que hoy (11-s) es una fecha de nunca olvidar;y el mejor monumento y homenaje que podemos hacer a las victimas de ese fatidico dia es mantenerlo en la memoria colectiva sean 10, , 15, 20 , 50 .o mas....aÃ±os . Creo que no hay palabras en ningun idioma para calificar o describir aquel brutal y aberrante acto terrorista.


 Mis respetos de todo corazon siempre a las victimas

  gracias  Enrique


----------



## brucer (Sep 10, 2011)

My hat is off to Enrique.. 


All the victims are in my heart and prayers..


----------

